

UI Workers - robin_reala
https://groups.google.com/d/msg/mozilla.dev.platform/NCRdw4eYOrc/0LZH73t-0hwJ

======
jay_kyburz
I found this thread kind of hard to follow because I'm not familiar with the
details of how a page renders but it seems that everything suggested its kind
of complicated and a pain to work with.

What if we had an API that could just provide us with the contents of a div as
a bitmap, and we replace the complex dom with a single canvas and do our own
rendering while doing these smooth 60fps animations. When done we hide the
canvas and show the real DOM again.

Err, I guess thats what those other guys are doing that we read about last
week.

~~~
pcwalton
> What if we had an API that could just provide us with the contents of a div
> as a bitmap

Can't do that for security reasons: it would open the CSS :visited info leak.
Pages could determine which other pages you've visited by inspecting the
colors of visited links.

~~~
jay_kyburz
woah, crazy edge case. I guess you could render the page without the :visited
style.

Thinking about it more though since I posted. I don't think anybody would use
it the way I described, I think people would simply end up rendering
everything to bitmaps, and manage their own layout and animation in the
canvas.

I might try that for my next game.

------
thomasfoster96
Animations that use scroll positions is a great idea - I'd like to see that in
CSS regardless of whether the other three suggestions go any further.

------
gcb0
let's repeat css expression!

